# Suggestions on a Red IPA



## Kalthor (17/12/17)

I've posted this elsewhere as well and thought I might as well try here as well. 

I wonder if you can assist with a Red IPA extract that I'm trying to put down. 

The recipe I created in Brewers Friend is:

Original Gravity: 1.069
Final Gravity: 1.013
ABV (standard): 7.33%
IBU (tinseth): 67.37
SRM (morey): 18.7

FERMENTABLES:
3 kg - Dry Malt Extract - Light (69.8%)
0.5 kg - Dry Malt Extract - Wheat (11.6%)

STEEPING GRAINS:
350 g - German - CaraMunich II (8.1%)
300 g - German - CaraRed (7%)
100 g - German - Carafa II (2.3%)
50 g - American - Chocolate (1.2%)

HOPS:
15 g - Magnum - Use: Boil for 60 min
30 g - Cascade - Use: Boil for 20 min
30 g - Galaxy - Use: Boil for 20 min
30 g - Mosaic - Use: Boil for 20 min
20 g - Cascade - Use: Boil for 10 min
20 g - Galaxy - Use: Boil for 10 min
20 g - Mosaic - Use: Boil for 10 min
20 g - Cascade - Use: Aroma for 5 min
20 g - Galaxy - Use: Aroma for 5 min
20 g - Mosaic - Use: Aroma for 5 min
30 g - Cascade - Use: Dry Hop for 4 days
30 g - Galaxy - Use: Dry Hop for 4 days
30 g - Mosaic - Use: Dry Hop for 4 days

YEAST:
2 Packets Safale US-05 (maybe 3 packets?)

I'll be fermenting at 18C, dry hopping after a week and when Final Gravity has been reached, crash chill for 5 days before bottling (no keg setup yet)

Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Hermies (17/12/17)

With that amount of hops have you thought about a 60 min IPA ? Something along the lines of 10gms every 6 min


----------



## stewy (17/12/17)

Looks solid. 
I always like some victory as well. 

Also, with that Hop schedule I wouldn’t even bother with the Magnum at 60. I do my first addition at 20mins & it gives insane Hop flavour/aroma & lovely smooth bitterness.


----------



## pcqypcqy (17/12/17)

Keep it simple, add it all at 10 mins. With the amount of late and dry hop there, you won’t know the difference. 

Watch your bitterness too.


----------



## captain crumpet (18/12/17)

I think you will be more brown/black than red with your SRM. I have a recent red ale in my photos, that one is 13 SRM.


----------



## pcqypcqy (18/12/17)

I was also going to send you to this thread but I see you've already been there:

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/former-tenant-red-ipa-modus-operandi.90865/page-5#post-1491246


----------



## Kalthor (18/12/17)

Thanks for your suggestions... Yeah looked through that thread, didn't seem to continue and started a new one as I don't All Grain yet and need an extract recipe. 

I'll skip the 60min Magnum, should end up high 50s for IBU. In regards to SRM what's the optimum level for a red IPA?


----------



## manticle (18/12/17)

Easy to translate AG to extract if you like the look of the recipe.


----------



## pcqypcqy (18/12/17)

Can't tell you what is optimum, you'll just have to try it.

A quick google suggested 11 to 14 SRM, though I found with mine that it tended to brown with a reddish hue, rather than it being pure red.

http://brewwiki.com/index.php/Standard_Reference_Method


----------



## SeeFar (18/12/17)

I'm interested to see the final colour. I tried a redw ith extract recently and it's more amber/auburn than anything. It's still conditioning in the bottles so I don't know how it will taste but can post the recipe if it's of any assistance.


----------



## Kalthor (18/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> I'm interested to see the final colour. I tried a redw ith extract recently and it's more amber/auburn than anything. It's still conditioning in the bottles so I don't know how it will taste but can post the recipe if it's of any assistance.



If you're happy to share I'll be happy to have a look


----------



## Kalthor (18/12/17)

manticle said:


> Easy to translate AG to extract if you like the look of the recipe.



Is there a converter to use or just experience?


----------



## manticle (18/12/17)

Presuming you’re comfortable with steeping spec grains, basically trade the pale malt in the recipe for pale malt extract to hit the same gravity.

If not doing a full boil, your boil gravity will be increased so you may need to adjust bittering additions* or add some of the malt extract later on.

Recipe calculator will help work it all out but also someone here (me included) will be happy to help if you have a recipe you like the look of and are happy to learn and improve.

*Bittering alpha acid extraction decreases as gravity increases


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/12/17)

Can't find a link on my phone. But look for Ianh's kit spreadsheet. 

I used it for a long time doing kids and bits. 

And for red i like to use a tiny bit of roast barley.


----------



## Hermies (19/12/17)

Typical isn't it .In your job you are still doing kids !


----------



## SeeFar (19/12/17)

Kalthor said:


> If you're happy to share I'll be happy to have a look



Was stuck bottling a IIPA until midnight, will post when I get home tonight. As GrumpyPaul did I used about 50gm roasted barley in the sparge only for my colouring.


----------



## Kalthor (19/12/17)

How many packets of yeast would you recommend? 2 or 3?


----------



## pcqypcqy (19/12/17)

Kalthor said:


> How many packets of yeast would you recommend? 2 or 3?



What's your OG and batch size?


----------



## SeeFar (19/12/17)

So my "red" went along the lines of:

1 tin of Coopers Amber 
1 tin of coopers light malt extract
100gm dry dark malt extract

225gm maltodextrin
130gm dextrin

120gm Caraaroma
210 medium cyrstal
45 mins at 65

55gm roasted barley added during sparging process

30gm Simcoe 60min
30gm Amarillo 10min
30gm Citra 10min
40gm Chinook added as the pot placed in ice bath (not sure how long it took to cool but count on a good 20min)

23 lt - OG 1062

5 days later after fermenting at 18-20c

gravity at 1021
20gm Chinook
15gm Galaxy

2 days later fermenting at 18-20c

gravity at 1016 - wort racked
25gm Chinook
25gm Galaxy

1 day later fermenting at 18-20c

20gm Chinook
25gm Galaxy

2 days later fermenting at 18-20c

30gm Cascade

2 days later fermenting at 18-20c

15gm Cascade
15gm Chinook

bottled 2 days after with an FG of 1015

Colour is more auburny-brown than the ruby red I was hoping for. If it's not obvious, I have pretty much no idea what I'm doing here and this was my first shot at anything other than a lager, a pale or an IPA and I've never done more than kit and a bit. Next time I'd probably swap out the tin of amber for a tin of pale extract to see what difference it makes. 

Lastly, I only bottled this a week and a half back so I have no idea how it will come out as yet. Will let you know.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/12/17)

it's going to be dark red with that load of spec malts. Ditch the chocolate. IMO ditch them all and go with 300g Caraaroma and 50g carafa 3.
Also you're going to strugle with attenuation with that amount of spec malt in an extract beer, I'd suggest adding/(or subbing in) some dextrose


----------



## Kalthor (19/12/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> What's your OG and batch size?



I'll only be doing a 10L boil as I only have a 20L pot, batch size will be 20L though and with the above recipe through Brewer's Friend it's stating I'll have an OG of 1069


----------



## pcqypcqy (20/12/17)

Kalthor said:


> I'll only be doing a 10L boil as I only have a 20L pot, batch size will be 20L though and with the above recipe through Brewer's Friend it's stating I'll have an OG of 1069



I'd go 2 packs of dry yeast then.


----------



## Kalthor (22/12/17)

Thanks for the help, I'll post an update with the final recipe and the result!


----------



## stewy (24/12/17)

Kalthor said:


> Thanks for the help, I'll post an update with the final recipe and the result!



Next time you brew a red IPA i highly recommend Jamil’s Evil Twin recipe. It is probably the best recipe of any style I have ever brewed. I try to always have at least one keg of it on hand...


----------

